# white?



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

how do you know what color your birds (rollers) are if they are white? some have red flecks others have black flecks, some have nothing but white? dont have any of the parents , ibought all these, so dont have any backround.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mike699 said:


> how do you know what color your birds (rollers) are if they are white? some have red flecks others have black flecks, some have nothing but white? dont have any of the parents , ibought all these, so dont have any backround.


If there's ONE red feather, then the bird is really red underneath. Blue/Black feathers.....the same, the bird is actually Blue underneat. If it's solid white......I have no clue and you probably have to mate the bird and get some babies with colored feathers to even know. 
Someone who actually knows will be along shortly. LOL


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Renee has it pretty well explained*



mike699 said:


> how do you know what color your birds (rollers) are if they are white? some have red flecks others have black flecks, some have nothing but white? dont have any of the parents , ibought all these, so dont have any backround.


Black flecks or feathers can be a bit misleading though. Some ash red pigeons appear as white with black flecks and almond can do this as well.

Pure white birds always have a color underneath and it can be anything. A lot of them are homozygous ash red grizzles and these will usually have orange or colored eyes. Recessive whites will have bull (dark) eyes and can be any color.

With most of these white or near white birds, test breeding is the best way to figure out what they really are and it's not always easy. White can hide just about anything.

Bill


----------



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks guys, i am going to really shoot this one in the dark because two pair of these are mated and they all four are mostly pure white in color. it will be fun to see what they throw. i think next year i will seperate them and breed them to a different color to experiment. any suggestions as to what color i should try?


----------

